

'Revolution, food riots in America by 2012' - kirubakaran
http://www.commodityonline.com/news/Revolution-food-riots-in-America-by-2012-13062-3-1.html

======
olefoo
Perhaps Digg would be a more appropriate place for this story?

~~~
pedalpete
yeah, I'll wait until a more reliable source starts quoting him before I
consider this anything more than sensationalism.

